# More of our money wasted



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

What on earth is going on here.....

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/44...of-aid-from-UK-despite-affording-moon-mission

I cant believe we are being told we have to tighten our belts, no pay rises (except for MP's that is) and i find we are sending millions of pounds over there!!! so they can build a bloody rocket!!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Just heard this on the radio
Get rid of the EU, heard on the radio I would save £400million a week due to places this country puts its money, sorry our money
Charity starts at home, I get slated as I don't give to charity. Would if I had spare cash but it would only be a cancer trust.
China has one of the biggest economies on the planet yet we have to fork out £2700000 to them. It's a joke pure a simple.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes that is like our government one big joke.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

The mind does boggle.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

China have also signed a $28mill contract for new gas pipeline contracts with rolls Royce
Well signed 3/12/13


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Funny this those countries also invest alot of money in our country i.e mittal steel tata steel/tata motors owners of JLR = ask any of the people still employed at land rover and jaguar if they are thankful they still have jobs. how many millions did tata have to find them selfs when our goverment refused to lend them any money and they're even expanding and taking on new people?
yes i believe charity should start at home but have a look at the bigger picture:thumb:


----------

